# Graphics problem with Win 10



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I have a HP Pavilion dv6 Laptop that was running Win 7 until today and worked perfectly. Just upgraded to Win 10 and I have 2 problems that I think are related.
1. I have a second monitor attached in order to give me a bigger screen. It can't find it. Says there is no second display attached. There is. Have re-started but no joy still just the laptop display
2. Under notifications I got a message saying my AMD Graphics driver needed to be installed. It was there before the upgrade so I looked at Device manager and under AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000 it says Error Code 43. 
I tried to update the driver and it says it is up to date.

I am not sure if these two issues are connected but suspect they could be.

I have no idea how to fix them.

Can anyone please guide me.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The machine probably installed drivers provided by Microsoft. You can get the AMD Windows 10 drivers from here:

64-bit

32-bit


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I looked at Device manager and it shows 2 AMD cards. A HD 5000 series and a 4000 series..
The 4000 seems to be ok but the 5000 shows as not working due to Error Code 43.
I did a Driver Update and it says drivers are up to date.
*I then Downloaded AMD Catalyst 15.7.1 - Win 10-64 bit and ran it.*
It said it was installing and restarted the computer
BUT no change. Still getting the warning that there are no drivers for my AMD Graphics Card
And in Device Manager still showing HD5000 series as Error Code 43
PLEASE can someone help me.
Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that *HP Pavilion dv6* series laptop?

A dash and additional characters after *dv6* comprises the complete model number.

Also advise what the exact part/product number(P/N) on it is.

--------------------------------------------------------

Windows 10 still has a lot of bugs to be resolved, so there's going to be problems in some computers when upgrading from Windows 7 or Windows 8 to Windows 10.

Some of those problems include certain programs and devices no longer working or working properly.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I am not sure where to find all that info. Looking at Settings > System Info I find the following
HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
PROCESSOR AMP Phenom 11 N620 Dual-Core Processor 2.80 GHz
RAM 4.00GB
OPERATING SYSTEM 64 bit operating system x64 based processor


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All of that information will be on the labels on the bottom of the case or inside the battery compartment.

If you haven't already done it, read the second part of my last reply.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

dv6 3033sa
Product XD261EA#ABU

I am going to have to be away from the computer for the next 2 hours so if you reply please understand and I will respond in about 2 hours time.
Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> dv6 3033sa
> Product XD261EA#ABU


*HP Pavilion dv6-3033sa Entertainment Notebook PC*

It came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit and has AMD high definition graphics.

It has no graphics drivers listed for Windows 8/8.1 or Window 10.

Its "Troubleshooting - Monitor/Display/Graphics" section is limited to Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1.

Its "How To - Monitor/Display/Graphics - Connecting A Monitor" section is limited to Windows 7.

----------------------------------------------------------

I've never used an external monitor with a laptop, so my input here is very limited.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank you. Even if I can't use the external monitor (it worked with Win 7) I can live with that but I am getting the error message._No AMD Graphics Driver is Installed or the AMD Driver is not functioning correctly. Please install AMD Driver_

I am going to have to be away from the computer for the next 2 hours so if you reply please understand and I will respond in about 2 hours time.
Thank you


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

While I usually hate updating drivers via Windows Update, does it show any available updates for your graphics card?

If it does, create a System Restore point, then download and install that update and see if there is any change.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cody:

Thanks for jumping in.

I've put in my "2 cents worth" here.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Sadly Windows Updates shows that I am fully up to date.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately as Frank (*flavallee*) pointed out, there is no Windows 8/8.1 or Windows 10 driver available for that system.

That being said, I wouldn't necessarily expect there to be a Windows 10 driver for it - just possibly an update from the manufacturer.

Have you tried the *Automatically Detect and Install Your Driver* feature on AMD's website?

----------------------------------------------------------------



flavallee said:


> Cody:
> 
> Thanks for jumping in.


No problem.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks. Yes I downloaded the latest from AMD Catalyst 15.7.1 It runs, detects the drivers, does the upgrade, restarts the computer and nothing has changed.

I think I may just have to revert to Win 7


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

In that case you may want to try contact AMD and or Microsoft support to see if they can help you resolve the issue.

Seeing as how it's only been out 2 days (if you include today), I'm not sure of the level of support Windows 10 has for various devices.

If they can't help you any further than yes, you may just have to revert back to Windows 7 for now.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I have emailed AMD and got an auto reply saying they will get to me as soon as they can.
I have booked a service call with Microsoft. Hopefully they will ring me in about 15 minutes.
I will then report back


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds good. :up:


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Well that was pointless. Microsoft eventually rang back. I explained everything and he went away to find the answer. On return he said. Just upgrade the driver. I pointed out that if he had listened he would know I have been trying to do that all day. He apologised again and said he would 'look up the answer' After a few minutes he returned and said. The answer is you must upgrade the drivers.
I am impressed that i did not get angry. I did ask to be passed to someone with a little more technical knowledge. He agreed and told me to hold the line.
After 5 minutes I was rewarded with a dialing tone. They had hung up.

I hope AMD are a bit better.
They emailed me saying:
Your Service Request has been received and will be processed shortly. Depending on the nature of your inquiry, further automated messages with additional instructions might follow.
Service Request: {ticketno:[--------]}
We thank you for your patience.
Best regards,
AMD Global Customer Care

So watch this space.......


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I actually called Microsoft regarding Windows 10 earlier this evening - I had a similar experience.

I hope you have a better experience with AMD.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Cody.
Microsoft seem unable to understand how improtant real customer service is. 

Anyone
Would a usb graphic card solve my problem??


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

raygdw said:


> Would a usb graphic card solve my problem??


I've never heard of one of these. Can you link to an example?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...ard.TRS0&_nkw=usb+graphics+card&_sacat=175673


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Sadly I am going to have to go back to Windows 7. Eventually chatted to HP and they said there is no way the motherboard on this computer will manage the necessary upgraded graphics card. Oh well I tried.
Thanks to all who tried to help


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Those are adapters that will convert your USB output VGA/DVI/etc. The graphics card and processor in your system will still be used to render images.

Depending on how your system processes the graphics, this may or may not help. If I had to pick, I would say no but I am not positive.


----------

